# Pork loin...stuffed, rolled up and smoked!



## porkulese (Apr 30, 2012)

First off I want to give credit to the recipe I used as a source for my smoked pork loin rolls.  The source of inspiration came from SmokinAl's post here:  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/103052/stuffed-bacon-wrapped-loin-w-qview

I deviated slightly from his method by using a different marinade (Vidalia Onion vinaigrette) which the meat soaked in for 3 days and I used a concotion of minced garlic and dried onion flakes in my sausage mix.  I also had my pork loins butterfly cut slightly thicker but aside from those variances I stuck pretty close to his method!

Here are the pics...

The two halves of the 10 pound pork loin after marinating for 3 days...








My cat...plotting a way to get at the meat I'm sure!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











3 pounds of bacon...used it ALL!







The cooked sausage meat with garlic and onions, sat in the fridge overnight.







Weave #1 and #2.













Spinach layer applied, chefs helper did a GREAT job!







Sausage goes next.







Feta...bought a 900g container of this stuff at Costco last Wednesday...there's only a little bit left now...did I mention that I LOVE feta cheese?!







Provolone time!







Roll'em up and stick'em with some skewers...man these things are HUGE!







Weaves applied, I had to cheat a little and add a few strips along the top and dangle some over the ends, this was my first time working with a bacon weave so I'm pretty happy with the results!













We have the rolls outside almost ready to go in the smoker, using black cherry for smoke.







Meat thermometers in...I'm building anticipation here, can you feel it?







Chefs helper wants food NOW!!!!  So I got her a PB&J sandwich!







And then it was time for a slide!  Hey, I had to wait 4 hours for the pork loins to be ready so you guys can wait a little longer too!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Ok, number 1 is ready to be removed and to rest...







Number 2 came out about 20 minutes later...







And now for the carving...and yes, it was VERY good!!!


----------



## bruno994 (Apr 30, 2012)

Looks great!  I have almost given up smoking pork loin, but after this thread, I might have to try my hand at stuffing one.  Great lil' helper too, my 4 year old loves to help as well.


----------



## jrod62 (Apr 30, 2012)

Looks great !!! Thumbs Up
SmokinAl has a lot of good post to get ideas from


----------



## porkulese (Apr 30, 2012)

My little helper only wanted the bacon when all was said and done, but she sure did enjoy that part of it!

She pulled one of these when she saw the bacon!


----------



## so ms smoker (May 1, 2012)

Maybe you should call it over-stuffed pork loin! That looks mighty tasty!

Mike


----------



## more ice (May 1, 2012)

looks good what temp ? how long?


----------



## more ice (May 1, 2012)

So MS Smoker said:


> Maybe you should call it over-stuffed pork loin! That looks mighty tasty!
> 
> Mike


now thats the funny truth


----------



## porkulese (May 2, 2012)

LOL, that is a good name for it!

Unfortunately my door thermometer doesn't work AT ALL (seems typical for these Master Forge units) and the day was rather chilly out with a lot of wind so I wound up leaving the burner at about 90% for the entire cook (~4 hours for the first one and ~4.5 hours for the second one, the first one was on the lower rack and the second on the one right above, we had a couple of chicken breasts added to the upper rack a little later one that a guest brought for her daughter)

I monitored the thermometers in the meat and pulled them at a little over 140 degrees internal temp, let the first one rest for 20-30 minutes before carving it.  The second one stayed in the smoker for about another 30-40 minutes longer and I let it rest under foil for about 2.5 hours.  It went in the refrigerator on Sunday evening with the internal temp still hovering around the 120 degree mark and I carved it up last night...it came out great too!  Here's a few pics of carving up the second one last night...


----------



## alblancher (May 2, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## porkulese (May 2, 2012)

Thanks, couldn't be happier with the results, I've learned a bit, had some great food and next time will be even better!  This weekend I'll be trying out Jeff Phillips rub recipe on a few different things, really looking forward to Saturday!


----------



## smokinhusker (May 2, 2012)

Those are huge and look awesome! I've never tried a pork loin for anything other than Canadian Bacon. Thanks for the details and incentive to try it.


----------



## meatinc (May 4, 2012)

Awesome job! One of my favorite things to cook for a large or small crowd!


----------



## papagrizz (May 5, 2012)

Words can not describe how good theses look to me...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have a pork roast in a brine right now for tomorrows meal, and now I will be wrapping it in bacon..Thanks for the idea!!


----------



## mickey jay (May 6, 2012)

For some reason these bacon wrapped rolls (fatties?) just make me laugh.  I've gotta try smokin one up.  Looks awesome.  If I was just guessing, I would think they'd take longer than 4 hours, although you might have been at 350 or so.


----------



## jamesdouglas (May 7, 2012)

dang that looks yummy. imma hafta try that.

my 6year old likes to help to. she sat out with me under the canopy in the rain over teh weekend while i was smoking pork


----------



## rdknb (May 7, 2012)

They look GREAT and nice and moist


----------



## johnnie walker (May 13, 2012)

All I  can say is OMG! That looks so good! I have to clean the drool off the key board know.


----------



## pvillecomp (May 13, 2012)

I just got a nice big loin from Costco yesterday and I was wondering what to do with it... Problems... I have 99, but what to do with the Loin is not one of them! LOL

Nice job!


----------



## africanmeat (May 13, 2012)

This s a good looking loin . great helper too.


----------

